# How To Fill In Entry Door Knob Holes



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

First off. I don't believe a hollow door core is not intended for a entry door. So your probably best off replacing the door with a soild core! Then your problem is solved. You say you want the repair to be not detected. If the door is a painted door you may be able to patch and fill. Still a project and may want to break loose as the door is used especially if it gets slammed once in a while as entry doors seem to do when people get upset. For any repair/patch methods people will need to know what material the door is made of (ie steel, fiberglass, wood, other type of the fiber) If you plan on painting it and so on.


----------



## Generous (Nov 4, 2006)

*Move Door knob*

I would fill it wood, glue it and re-drill it, then pick up a fancy Brass back plate to go under the new Handle, sold at most hardware stores, to cover the flaw. It would even add additional protection for your lock.. The other response is correct. What are you doing with a Hollow core exterior door? that's not safe, or right, may not even meet minimum code? If it goes into a garage, it has to be a solid, fire rated door in our area.. Not very effeciant for heating or cooling either..


----------

